# Has anyone shared without having full history on both sides?



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi

Just had a egg share consultation and looks like I can't share without knowing about my Dad's family history, to cut a long story short my dad left before I was born, so my question is, has anyone been in the same situation and still managed to participate in an egg share scheme?

Thanks


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Waitingpaitiently,

We went for our appointment a few weeks back about medical history, and I tired to give them as much info as possible, but was a bit stuck on things, its very difficult. And I'm sure it will get harder for people in years to come!!

but my dad died when I was just over 1, and so could only advise of why and that part of this illness has been passed onto me. But my other half bros/sisters that i don't really know or see, as far as I'm concerned it has to 2 but not the other 2, though in all of us is very mild compared to my dad. I couldn't advise on his parents as didn't have a clue, and same with my mum and her parents i could only say what I "thought" i knew, whether right or wrong. 

But they certainly having objected me (yet) lol And things seem to be moving in the right direction!    holding out I'm right! But we have our consent meeting planned for 2 weeks time!

If you want me to elaborate more just give me a PM

Lorna
xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

Misspie, thanks for the reply, I've heard from HFEA sice and definitely a no go for us xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

whan i egg shared they were more worried about things on my mothers side,not my dads  if there illness in the family i was told it would be more carried from my mum not my dad/big hugs to you lovey


----------



## waitingpatiently (Jan 5, 2009)

UPDATE

Had a call from clinic today, I can be a donor even with only half a family history, so am waiting to be matched, then screening will be carried out

xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

aww congrates on being an egg sharer.now the fun begins


----------

